# I am planning to take CPB exam this November



## jlagazo (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I am planning to take the CPB exam this November. Do you guys have any tips on how to pass the exam? Like areas where to focus on? How's the Case Analysis part? I heard a lot of news that the exam is difficult and I'm actually quite nervous about the exam.


----------



## aparnaxchanging (Sep 12, 2016)

*My exam is on oct 22nd*

Hi i am taking up exam on oct 22nd. I am very nervous too. I took online course but feel some questions are really tricky.


----------



## decolat (Sep 17, 2016)

I took the AAPC online class and took the exam in May 2016 and failed.  I thought it was a pretty hard test so I ordered the online study guide, plus purchased the AAPB CPB study guide, plus I had my notes from the online class.  I thought with the online study guide and paper I would be OK.  I just took the test on 09/12/16, but I studied ALL weekend and even the morning of my test (on the areas I thought I might have problems with) and I actually got my results on 09/16/16 that I passed!!!  

Tracey DeCola, CPB


----------



## SamanthaJan31$ (Sep 21, 2016)

Good Luck!! I took my last December and failed, I am re-taking it Oct 1st. If you don't pass the first time definitely do not wait as long as I did to re-take it. Give yourself time to study after and go over what you didn't pass on the exam and re-take it right after so everything is fresh. I took the online course and honestly the exam is 10x harder then what the course offered, I didn't feel that the questions were as fare as they were with the course. You basically only have 1 minute and a few seconds to answer each question on the exam, the case analysis is time consuming because you have to keep flipping back and forth from pages to answer questions and to look at the cases (one case will be on one page but the questions will be on another page). Some questions were a paragraph long on my exam and took time to break down and read. This is why I didn't find the test to be far since the course quizzes and exams had such short questions. Use your CPT book has a reference  know the book inside and out and tab the sections. You can also write in the book, notes to help or definitions whatever you like. You just can't add post-it notes or loose leaf paper.

Hope this helps give some insight on what to expect.


----------

